# Starlogic Monitor Problem



## ajvvangel (Jan 5, 2009)

I see that I am not the only one experiencing problems with these monitors after 2-3 years of use! I am wondering if anyone found any resolution to the following problem......Screen will go dark after a period of time and will not "wake up". I have set my computer to never allow the monitor to go into "sleep" mode, but it still does it. Sometimes even re-booting everything will bring it back, but not always. I am on the verge of junking it, but I do still get a great picture when there is one! Please let me know if there is something I can do......Thanks.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
When the monitor goes dark, take a flash light (torch) and shine it at the screen. If you see an image it means that the back light or backlight powersupply is has failed or is intermittant (common issues). It can be repaired but it may be cost prohibitive. Check with Starlogic. Is it still in warrantY.
Paul


----------



## mafortepcdoc (Jan 16, 2010)

I have one of these Star Logic 19" monitors. If I restart Win XP on my Dell Dimension 3000 from hibernate , the status light goes from green to yellow. I can "refresh" it by pressing the button to its left. Lately I've been getting an occasional "black" screen for a moment. Could the LCD light be getting ready to fail?


----------



## mafortepcdoc (Jan 16, 2010)

This is a link to the Four Star website: http://www.fourstari.com/LCD & CRT Monitors.htm
They give some product support for these monitors. 
In my last post I mentioned the button to the left of the power button. It switches between DVI and RGB. The 15 pin connector from your PC is a VGA RGB connector. Be sure you have the monitor set for the right signal.


----------

